# Celeron G4930T 35 W vs Celeron G4930 54 W vs i5 9400 65 W for a mining rig



## Floriante (Nov 2, 2021)

Im setting up my first rig and i will probably load it with 8 GPU's, im using MSI Z-390 Motherboard. I wonder if the 35 Watt Celeron G4930T is enough for the job?


----------

